

Glenn Kelman's Financial Model - divia
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/10/glenn-kelmans-f.html

======
mattculbreth
This is great, thanks for posting. I spend a lot of time now in spreadsheets
doing something very similar for our startup so it's cool to see some other
methods.

